# Baked Oatmeal



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

2 cups frozen mixed berries
2 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 tsp baking powder
3/4 tsp salt
1 apple, peeled, cored, and grated
1 cup skim milk (I used 2% and it was fine)
1/2 cup fat free yogurt
1/3 cup maple syrup
2 eggs
2 tsp vanilla extract

-Heat oven to 375 degrees. Grease a pie plate.
-In a large bowl, mix berries, oats, pecans, baking powder, salt, and apple.
-In a medium bowl, whisk together milk, yogurt, syrup, vanilla, and egg.
-Add wet ingredients to dry ingredients and mix thoroughly.
-Pour into pie plate and bake ~50 minutes or until firm and golden.
-Let cool 10 minutes, cut into wedges, and serve.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Jason said:


> 2 cups frozen mixed berries
> 2 cups rolled oats
> 1/2 cup chopped pecans
> 1 tsp baking powder
> ...


Thanks, now I want dessert! :factor10:


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

This sounds really good..im gunna have to try it. No pecans tho..i like them only in pecan pie or just plain. Otherwise it sounds awesome..thanks!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds good Jason - thanks


----------

